# SS 03.01.15 - Mozart #35 "Haffner"



## realdealblues

*I'm going to post this one a day early as I'm leaving for a little vacation first thing in the morning. I hope everyone has a great New Year and I'd once again like to thank everyone who has participated in the Saturday Symphonies. This Saturday will be our 78th week! Amazing how time flies.*

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 35 in D major, K. 385 "Haffner"

1. Allegro con spirito
2. Andante
3. Menuetto
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

One of my favorites! I'm going to listen to:

View attachment 60026


Sir Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## brotagonist

von Karajan/BPO

I saw this used, with a different cover, a couple of days ago. I had already taken it to the till, when something told me to check at home first. Glad I did!


----------



## Mahlerian

It's been a while since we had Mozart for the Saturday Symphony, and a fine work it is!

Mackerras/Prague Chamber Orchestra, as usual.


----------



## elgar's ghost

realdealblues said:


> One of my favorites! I'm going to listen to:
> 
> View attachment 60026
> 
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


Ah, love those late Mozart symphonies. This is the recording I have, too.


----------



## ptr

Fun with Mozart!










Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado

I've warmed a lot to the mature post BPO Abbado, not least his work with exuberant youthful Orchestra Mozart!

/ptr


----------



## D Smith

realdealblues said:


> One of my favorites! I'm going to listen to:
> 
> View attachment 60026
> 
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


I'll be listening to the same recording here. And one of my favourites as well.


----------



## Triplets

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 60027
> 
> 
> von Karajan/BPO
> 
> I saw this used, with a different cover, a couple of days ago. I had already taken it to the till, when something told me to check at home first. Glad I did!


Mozart wasn't a specialty of Herbie.


----------



## Mika

Mackerras & Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

Yay! Mozart! I like Trevor Pinnock with the English Concert for my Mozart.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann




----------



## Haydn man

This is a longtime favourite recording
Yes it is big band Mozart but boy can they play


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia*

When it comes to Mozart Symphonies for me, Otto Klemperer has a golden touch with His Philharmonia.

It may not be HIP but it is true to the spirit of the music and makes for an enjoyable and rewarding experience.


----------



## ptr

ptr said:


> Fun with Mozart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orchestra Mozart u. Claudio Abbado
> 
> I've warmed a lot to the mature post BPO Abbado, not least his work with exuberant youthful Orchestra Mozart!
> 
> /ptr


I'm surprised of how much I like Abbado in this symphony, he brings a lot of the same things as Mackerras does with the Prague Chamber Orchestra on Teldec with Abbado being slightly more flexible with the Tempi! I quite like this as an alternative to HIP!

/ptr


----------



## ahammel

Karl Böhm and the BPO for me. Decent way to start a Saturday.


----------



## Itullian

Great set.............


----------



## jflatter

I would go for Bohm and the BPO. Krips comes a close second.


----------



## Balthazar

I will be going with Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields.


----------



## LancsMan

My only recording of this symphony:







Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Bruggen.

What a good symphony. A harbinger of the truly great symphonies Mozart was shortly to write.


----------



## Haydn man

Think I will go for seconds this week with something differnt to the Karajan I listened to earlier


----------



## GreenMamba

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, but not the expected Marriner. Instead, Iona Brown.


----------



## aajj

For me it's Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra. But can't go wrong with the ever reliable Szell/Cleveland.


----------



## Badinerie

I went for the Bohm too...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I may be the only person here to have to rely on Spotify for a recording of this symphony!

Mozart: Symphony No. 35 in D, K.385
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eduard Van Beinum [Decca, ?date; re-released 2009]










I don't have anything to compare it with, but this is fine. It's a pretty good recording for what must have been the 1950s


----------



## csacks

Mika said:


> View attachment 60069
> 
> Mackerras & Scottish Chamber Orchestra


I do love this set, but just to add another option, I will listen to this one, it is Jaap Ter Linden and Mozart Akademie from Amsterdam. An unknown conductor to me, and a great surprise.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I forgot that I was going to keep up with the Saturday Symphonies this year and the version I chose was the Bonn Classical Philharmonic and Heribert Beissel conducting. The sound is really fabulous on this recording. It's rich, full and expressive. Also recorded at a lively tempo that gets your blood going in the 1st and 4th movements. This was one of the first pieces to introduce me to classical music 40 years ago and I still enjoy it. I don't listen to it as frequently as I used to but it is one of Mozart's best works undoubtedly.










Kevin


----------



## ptr

Had some some over yesterday to pull out a second "classic" version option of the "Haffner"









Wiener Philharmoniker u. Istvan Kertesz

Kertesz being one of my top three favourite golden age conductors, he is a romantic, but conducting still evolves Mozart's music with great clarity, but I'm not completely sure I could only live with this kind of romanticism, I generally want my Mozart in a smaller "classisistic" hipster setting. (Kertesz' like my go-to guy for Schubert, Brahms and Dvorak, his "Bluebeard's Castle" with Walter Berry & Christa Ludwig is bar none!)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

I'm going with my current favorite recording of this symphony, by Jiri Belohlavek with the Prague Philharmonia, on Harmonia Mundi. Nice pairing with the Linz symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Symphony 35, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1976).

Mozart not a specialty of HvK? Ha! I only wish he could be here to help countermand that idea. Yet another myth for this brilliant conductor.


----------

